# Low powered desktop computer spec recommendations?



## MannDude (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm toying with the idea of building a small tower/desktop computer with an emphasis on low power consumption. It'll be used to house 2X 2TB (or greater) drives for DVR recording from 4X POE IP cameras. What specs would you recommend for such a system?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 17, 2016)

how much CPU power?  Will it simply be used as a storage server or will it also deal with encoding and such?


----------



## MannDude (Feb 17, 2016)

No idea really... I'm not even sure what software it'll run yet or if I'll go Windows (which has more and better DVR related options) or Linux (which I'd prefer for familiarity).


Guess perhaps I should sort that out first.


----------



## mikeyur (Feb 17, 2016)

Check out the Intel NUC lineup if you're fine with external storage (USB 3.0). They use the dual core laptop variants of the i3/5/7 - and the older ones also have some celeron models. Super low power, take either an m.2 ssd or 2.5" drive (new versions) and DDR3/4 SO-DIMM.


----------



## raj (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd say pick up an ODROID-C2 or XU4 with a Sabrent 2 bay SATA->USB Dock.    Or a barebones kit similar to this.


----------



## drmike (Feb 17, 2016)

MannDude said:


> I'm toying with the idea of building a small tower/desktop computer with an emphasis on low power consumption. It'll be used to house 2X 2TB (or greater) drives for DVR recording from 4X POE IP cameras. What specs would you recommend for such a system?



Ahh well....


DVR for CCTV requires a card usually with appropriate connectors.  What sort of connectors do your cameras use?


I think the interfacing of the cameras to the computer and probably a card for that is going to be the problem.  There are slews of CCTV cards out there, most are garbage, locked in vendor crap, Windows requirements, etc.  There are Linux ones, and a good DIY project, however expect the learning curve and gotchas.


Those cards I suspect aren't very power efficient.  Nor are they a good form factor.  Tend to be PCI based.  


As such, you are screwed into running a full sized desktop usually.  Blows the ARM stuff out as no PCI and probably not compatible software worth using.


NUCs sound interesting, but again, lacking PCI slots probably - have yet to notice NUCs that aren't tiny and basically set top box size, so no PCI.


All this leads to why so many people by integrated DVR appliances.  They just work and none of the quirks.   Task appropriate devices big picture.  Not saying these devices are great, because plenty of them suck too.


Drive wise, you are screwed with storage demands.  Frankly I'd run a reasonable SSD drive in such and have another board with drive network connected with cron based job to move data off to it.  Other board should be powered on at set time, job runs, it powers off.  All CLI doable aside from the powering on and that can be facilitated with a Wake-on-Lan magic packet too.


DVR I'd do like 500GB SSD.  SSD trumps all on power envelope and lowly demands.  Saving literally watts per drive. No on/off cycle wear of the drive with SSDs either.  Similarly you can bundle USB flash drive and use it first level for things.


Network computer with storage I'd use an ARM device.  Odroids I am fond of.  Orange Pi might fit the bill also with SATA single connector.  Tethered to that I'd do maybe a 2TB hybrid HDD with integrated SSD. Samsung has these drives and Seagate.  They work well, I use them, although less use than I'd like (about to change that).


If you need more storage, I'd tether a USB drive to the Odroid and a normal spinning rust harddrive.


POE is nice, but drawing power from that computer also or same area.  So need to accommodate that demand. 


Need to consider night time, IR lighting and demands on watts and usable optics.  It's a real issue when you get out to rural and wide open space.  Easy to get around your cameras and out of sight out there.


----------



## drmike (Feb 17, 2016)

I just was looking for my own reference and geez has CCTV stuff fallen for the DVR units.  Cameras still are high all said, but the DVR ready made units are crazy cheap.


Lots of $100 or less options.  Embedded Linux 


I'd really consider looking at these units and finding one with good reviews from a power user / heavy user.


No way a cobble your own from desk parts today is going to be as cheap and certainly will be a lot more headache.


Thinking if you shop good, might find a unit with a proper shell and ability to poke at the software and add some custom stuff.


----------

